
Why Uber Won: The Startup Steroid Era - rcoyner
https://news.greylock.com/why-uber-won-5598a2a66561
======
kcoyner
I'd question just one of the author's statements: that the period of cheap
capital has ended.

Perhaps this is true in the targeted market that Greylock focuses on. But in
general, investors are flush with money and are still looking for interesting
and attractive places to put it to work. From an investors point of view (I
manage pension fund money), there are few good opportunities right now, which
is not atypical of a late stage bull market.

Today you see lots of investors turning to private equity and private debt
firms like Greylock because they feel they cannot squeeze much more out of the
public markets. And when we (pension fund type investors) talk with private
debt/equity managers like Greylock, they routinely tell us that they are
having a difficult time finding good investments to make with our money. Too
many managers and too much money chasing too few good ideas. In other words,
capital is still cheap and widely available, at least from my perspective.

